# DinaFem White Widow Auto



## hotrodharley (Sep 11, 2012)

Got a few DinaFem White Widow auto seeds. Some kind of sale and I thought I ordered 3 (smoking Alaskan Thunder Fuck when I ordered) and got 3 tins of 3 seeds each. On top of that I got 3 free ones from Attitude!

So since I'm building these DWC units like someone possessed I thought drop one in rockwool and by the time it's up and rooted good that flowering clone will be done and she can go in there. Dropped her 2 September, she sprouted and emerged by 4 September and I left her in her seedling tray. Last night I check under the rockwool and Holy Smoke! Roots up the kazoo!

Into a new 5 gallon DWC this morning, AN Sensi Grow A&B at 145 PPM, pH 5.5 and res temp is 67.9. CFL right on her cute little head and stashed in a bathtub until either the SSH or the WW soil plants are finished. The remaining photo goes under a separate 400HPS, the 1000 converts to MH and we start 18/6 drills to cover because all 4 photoperiod seeds I dropped the same day in Root Shooters have popped too!

Hell's a'poppin'!

OK took a pic.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 11, 2012)

3 hours in on the WWA in the newest 5-gallon DWC. Love this Martini pH meter. Very professional piece of equipment IMO.

Please comment with suggestions. Please be sure they are anatomically possible and hopefully DWC related as I welcome hearing from all, especially those who screwed up and how they did it. Two fools don't need to make the same mistake.


----------



## BuffaloBanjo (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a white widow auto (dinafem) at day 55. Will try to send you a pic of her. I have been very pleased thus far. She is 5'6", wide, and has a ton of bud sites. And oh yea she REEKS.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 11, 2012)

BuffaloBanjo said:


> I have a white widow auto (dinafem) at day 55. Will try to send you a pic of her. I have been very pleased thus far. She is 5'6", wide, and has a ton of bud sites. And oh yea she REEKS.


PLEASE feel free to post it right here. I'm going to try to do a daily pic to help new growers get brave and do it. Thanks & Peace!


----------



## cjkronic (Sep 12, 2012)

BuffaloBanjo said:


> I have a white widow auto (dinafem) at day 55. Will try to send you a pic of her. I have been very pleased thus far. She is 5'6", wide, and has a ton of bud sites. And oh yea she REEKS.


Yeah I would like to see a 5 and a half foot wide auto you claim to have. lets see these pictures...


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 3. Tiny seedling on Tuesday. This DWC stuff is cool. PPM increased to 300, pH is still 5.6 (love this AN Sensi series here and in dirt)


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 14, 2012)

This DWC is pretty killer.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 14, 2012)

This may sound dumb but that wouldn't be a first. This DWC stuff is kickass! Check this seedling/plant. Tiny seedling on Tuesday and that pic is on the thread.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 15, 2012)

Day 5. This WWA is a cruiser.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 16, 2012)

Power knocked out by our second big storm in a week so light was off a while and the air pump too. But she's cruisin' right along.

I just answered a PM who asked if Lowlife WWA is the same and, no, it is not. Lowlife WWA has no WW in it. Theirs is an AK47 X Colombian. DinaFem's is White Widow X Critical+.

Just checked and PPM is only 425 but I don't think I should change anything at the moment. Water is RO from medical that was 8 PPM at my place going in. AN Sensi Grow A&B in equal amounts and nothing else yet.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 16, 2012)

I probably irritate like a new parent with baby pics but this plant and this simple $30 DWC amaze me. Check the growth just today. Into DWC as tiny seedling on Tuesday, September 11. Pic of that in post #1. Wow. I encourage anybody interested in it to just do it. Do not be intimidated.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 17, 2012)

New pic and she keeps on growing quick!


----------



## Rhalley (Sep 17, 2012)

that's awesome dude. im subscribed for sure. im almost 4 weeks into my first grow with Purple Kush. I should have my WWA seeds i ordered sometime this week. I origanlly wanted to use my stealth hydroponics kit i ordered for the PK, but after running it for a week with bagseeds i got algea. i think six pots is too much for the pump, so im planning on using the system all focused on 1 WWA in a 5 gallon bucket for a resivoir.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to see you are enjoying the DWC train mang. Healthy looking bebe fo sho! 
we got started at similar times.. most of mine are a little ahead of you but one is a little behind you, should we start a 2012 Winter DWC Thread?!!?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 17, 2012)

I know - another one. I dropped 4 in dirt the same day and all 4 popped and are in dirt. Little ass things.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 17, 2012)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Glad to see you are enjoying the DWC train mang. Healthy looking bebe fo sho!
> we got started at similar times.. most of mine are a little ahead of you but one is a little behind you, should we start a 2012 Winter DWC Thread?!!?


Do it! I just dropped my 6 Vertigos into a 6 space DWC I built. Just upped the PPM on them to 200.


----------



## MysticMorris (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks like a great setup you have there, looking forward to watching your grow.
I was posting almost every day with my baby autos, its a good thing as there is so much visable progress every day. I can imagine your girls really powering on in a DWC, I'll be trying what your doing maybe next year so I'm interested in how your girls do.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 18, 2012)

Day 7 and I wonder how much bigger it would be if the power had not been off most of the day. I guess I need to turn that fan down a hair.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 8. First DWC, first auto. Do these WWA usually grow like this?


----------



## lowblower (Sep 20, 2012)

nice grow man, interesting stuff


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

Home from work and saw this - gone 13 hours. Seriously how big does this WWA get? The frigging leaves look like huge grape leaves. I mean this cannot keep up for weeks can it?


----------



## mediw33d (Sep 21, 2012)

what are you running your light at? 24 on? 20/4? 12/12?


----------



## newbie1122 (Sep 21, 2012)

Since this thread is about Dina Fem White Widow, I am wondering how long does this strain take to start to flower?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

mediw33d said:


> what are you running your light at? 24 on? 20/4? 12/12?


 24 on right now.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

newbie1122 said:


> Since this thread is about Dina Fem White Widow, I am wondering how long does this strain take to start to flower?


I'm sorry, I wish I knew. But I'll post here the minute I notice it starting. I'm new to autos (1st grow) and DWC (just my 2nd unit).


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

OK just got back from the store and talking to my new "go to" since I am a total newbie to hydro. He suggested VooDoo and B-52 to add to my Sensi Grow A&B. As a medical guy who has to work with multiple water tests a day at work I am impressed enough with Advance Nutrients pH Perfect line that I willingly pay a few dollars more for the line. Further, the consistent 2 ML/L of final mix is a definite plus for others whether they realize that or not.

When I left to head there my PPM in both DWC units was right at 490-500 PPM million. The Vertigo JUST was increased to that last night and showed the first positive growth in the 2 days they have been in the DWC. But this freaking WWA has been growing and responding since I transplanted the little seedling/rockwool cube in pumice and started at 1500 PPM. That puts the WWA ahead in my book there.

However I am having a hard time finding anybody who has grown it and can tell me full life cycle and average age at onset of flowering. The Dinafem site claims onset beginning the 3rd or 4th week. Total outdoor life cycle is stated as 60-65 days.

I am preparing a timer bank for the (now 4) hydro units and will set these at 20-4 as the breeders states best yields are obtained at 18-20 hours of light. I believe even the Devil deserves some rest so the 4 off is acceptable to my old ass.

I increased PPM to 675 on this by adding the VooDoo, B-52 (15 ML each) and 10ML each of Sensi Grow A&B. Pics tomorrow if it doesn't kill me overnight.


----------



## Until The End of time (Sep 21, 2012)

nice man I been checking your grow I have a auto widow to its growing like crazy its much older then your its 49 d .


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

Until The End of time said:


> nice man I been checking your grow I have a auto widow to its growing like crazy its much older then your its 49 d .


How is the bud production on her?


----------



## masterchief910 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a Dinafem WWA at day 60 under 600w along with 3 G13 Labs AK-47A. She smells super dank with bud sites everywhere. I will most definitely be ordering more of these once I grow the other 2 I have out after this grow is completed.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 21, 2012)

lowblower said:


> nice grow man, interesting stuff


Thanks and you have some serious good stuff going on too.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 22, 2012)

Guy at the hydro store tells me to raise my PPM when I added Voodoo Juice and B-52 so I did. To about 675 PPM, pH is 5.9 but looks like nute OD to me this AM. Live and learn and no problem it can't grow past.


----------



## MysticMorris (Sep 22, 2012)

The first time I grew an auto I was shocked at it's vigor - autos are a notch above any photoperiod I have grown so far in that department. The Dinafem autos I have ran have all powered through veg super fast and stopped at between 2 and 3 feet. Sooner it gets near that height the sooner it starts the bud party


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 23, 2012)

Still looks like nutes too high, maybe N, but just going to ride it out. Not going to get into the drain & refill plain bit and start problems with fluctuating PPM. Still growing up and out, the main stem is incredible for such a young plant. This hydro stuff might have me hooked. My 4 seeds started for dirt and now in dirt are runts compared to the Vertigos I also started in DWC. They didn't respond until PPM hit 490-500. This girl responded immediately to even low levels of nutes so cheaper to keep for sure.


----------



## lowblower (Sep 23, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Still looks like nutes too high, maybe N, but just going to ride it out. Not going to get into the drain & refill plain bit and start problems with fluctuating PPM. Still growing up and out, the main stem is incredible for such a young plant. This hydro stuff might have me hooked. My 4 seeds started for dirt and now in dirt are runts compared to the Vertigos I also started in DWC. They didn't respond until PPM hit 490-500. This girl responded immediately to even low levels of nutes so cheaper to keep for sure.


nice plant man. The leaf blades look like the heat stress that mine got. What are your temps at? You could try raise the lights or reposition any fans to stop them blowing directly onto the plant. Thats what worked with me, so it might be what you need? good luck whatever it is


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 23, 2012)

lowblower said:


> nice plant man. The leaf blades look like the heat stress that mine got. What are your temps at? You could try raise the lights or reposition any fans to stop them blowing directly onto the plant. Thats what worked with me, so it might be what you need? good luck whatever it is


Yeah I nailed it down to heat although it's cold here with the windows open. 52F for a high. Res temp is 69.9, room temp is 78 but it's in a bathtub (emergency company visiting but now looks committed through winter with the 22-gallon next to it). I think the air wasn't moving enough so added a bigger fan to the 1 and the wide open window. Thanks I mos def appreciate any input from anybody. +rep for you.

BTW pH was 6.1 so I did adjust to 5.9 but PPM is stable this AM at 653 so nute OD is looking less likely. Why I nailed it down to air. My common harping theme at others.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 24, 2012)

Still looks heat stressed and fan beat. Never had to grow anything in a bathtub before. Makes a guy hate visitors.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 25, 2012)

Another day. She keeps walking.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

It's filling out more than going up now.


----------



## lowblower (Sep 26, 2012)

niiiiiiiice


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

Still dealing with the heat issue stuck in that bathroom. Guests need to depart. Soon.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> It's filling out more than going up now.


WW strains are especially vigorous in DWC setups! Looking good, *hotrodharley*! Crunch*


----------



## AutoBudz (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent looking girl you've got there! I'm interested in doing a White Widow auto but I need the beans from a Canadian seed bank. I've searched but I cannot track any down. Any suggestions?


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

AutoBudz said:


> Excellent looking girl you've got there! I'm interested in doing a White Widow auto but I need the beans from a Canadian seed bank. I've searched but I cannot track any down. Any suggestions?


Dinafem is the only breeder at present that I have found. Lowlife has an "Auto White Widow" that isn't even close to WW in any way. Concerned about Customs?


----------



## Dameon (Sep 26, 2012)

AC Genetics White Express. Can't beat it with a stick. I prefer the skunk pheno from this WW. It is unreal. Crunch*


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

Dameon said:


> AC Genetics White Express. Can't beat it with a stick. I prefer the skunk pheno from this WW. It is unreal. Crunch*


Darned nice buds!!!! In hydro or soil?


----------



## AutoBudz (Sep 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Dinafem is the only breeder at present that I have found. Lowlife has an "Auto White Widow" that isn't even close to WW in any way. Concerned about Customs?


I wasn't until I got my "stealth" package with that dreaded letter inside haha. I figured the same thing would happen if I tried again so I just avoided it. While local seedbanks do have a great variety, they don't seem to carry WWAs.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Darned nice buds!!!! In hydro or soil?


Thanks! Soil. Mostly Organics. Crunch*


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 26, 2012)

AutoBudz said:


> I wasn't until I got my "stealth" package with that dreaded letter inside haha. I figured the same thing would happen if I tried again so I just avoided it. While local seedbanks do have a great variety, they don't seem to carry WWAs.


Did you do the t-shirt option from Attitude? The BC attorney general has asked for the legalization of weed and further asking that any authority over it be given to the locals. The article stated he joined 6 other BC AGs past and present to back legalization.


----------



## AutoBudz (Sep 26, 2012)

No I went with the wallet option. Perhaps I should have went with the t-shirt haha.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 27, 2012)

Starting the day off bigger.


----------



## MysticMorris (Sep 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> However I am having a hard time finding anybody who has grown it and can tell me full life cycle and average age at onset of flowering. The Dinafem site claims onset beginning the 3rd or 4th week. Total outdoor life cycle is stated as 60-65 days.


Aye a problem I found with Dinafem is that alot of the grow reports are from Spain so obviously we have a language barrier there. I know Dinafem have made it out into the rest of the world but I would bet its a more recent thing. I was able to find info on their photoperiods more easily, seems that there are still way more photoperiod growers out there than Auto growers.


----------



## MysticMorris (Sep 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Starting the day off bigger.


I think the WW is enjoying it's setup, she's really going for it!


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 27, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> Aye a problem I found with Dinafem is that alot of the grow reports are from Spain so obviously we have a language barrier there. I know Dinafem have made it out into the rest of the world but I would bet its a more recent thing. I was able to find info on their photoperiods more easily, seems that there are still way more photoperiod growers out there than Auto growers.


I am so old I went past the point of doing things like I always have. Never grew an auto before but then ordered more (Paradise "Vertigo" and a Sweet Seedss assortment "Big Devil", "Speed Bud" and "Fast Bud") before even growing the first one out.

My feeling? Buy and store photoperiod seeds NOW!!!!!!! Monsanto screwed us on corn. Let's not let the photos "disappear".


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 27, 2012)

i ordered some auto skunk mass the other day hoping for them soon  anyone had any endeavors with it? ive never done auto before... yours looks like its growing steady harley i think the the heat is a bummer though.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 27, 2012)

PutItInTheBowl said:


> i ordered some auto skunk mass the other day hoping for them soon  anyone had any endeavors with it? ive never done auto before... yours looks like its growing steady harley i think the the heat is a bummer though.


Heat in AK is weird. Closed bathroom. I'll fertilize with the bodies of my company if they don't leave soon.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Sep 28, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Heat in AK is weird. Closed bathroom. I'll fertilize with the bodies of my company if they don't leave soon.


haha that sounds like my place, when my mom comes down its terrible, oh well whatr ya gonna do just keep goin i suppose


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

Now the side branches are actually higher than her crown. With the fan directly away now the leaf curl is going away. Took this before I tear down the CFL rig (and rigged it is) and put one of my 400 HPS up. Anxious too see what the 400 does for her and her Vertigo bathtub mates.


----------



## masterchief910 (Sep 28, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> However I am having a hard time finding anybody who has grown it and can tell me full life cycle and average age at onset of flowering. The Dinafem site claims onset beginning the 3rd or 4th week. Total outdoor life cycle is stated as 60-65 days.


Mine is at day 72 now and it isn't quite done yet.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

masterchief910 said:


> Mine is at day 72 now and it isn't quite done yet.
> View attachment 2353211


Thanks for the pic and the update. I added 10% to the number of days they claim and then fully expect to need more. Does she smell good?


----------



## masterchief910 (Sep 28, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Thanks for the pic and the update. I added 10% to the number of days they claim and then fully expect to need more. Does she smell good?


She is super stinky dude. And sticky as hell.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

Getting that 400 up will not be so easy in that cheesy bathroom. At my age it went more like "Laurel & Hardy" than "This Old House". CFL still (back) on them but with another 55-watter added. Also added a timer for 20/4. I just can't make anything go without a break of some sort. Maybe I can find a spot with a good joist, not water damaged. Get that 400 up sooner rather than later. The clock is ticking.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 28, 2012)

Still can't believe the growth this thing shows hourly!


----------



## masterchief910 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dude wait till you see the trich production in the last few days. I didn't take my phone in with me this morning before work but the trich coverage looks like it doubled overnight.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2012)

Morning check before work - amazing.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2012)

*Thts one bigass fan leaf there Harley....So this your first go at Soiless?


BEECH*


----------



## Villa (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice plant. I'm gonna start popping one of those to add to my snack shack next week so I can't wait to see how yours fininshes.

Edit... wow it says I gotta spread my reps around some before I rep you again...lameo....


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 29, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Thts one bigass fan leaf there Harley....So this your first go at Soiless?
> 
> 
> BEECH*


Yes, sir, it is. The Vertigo next to it have started wailing too. I may never go back to soil!


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2012)

The main stem has basically stopped growing while the side branches are going nuts. No pistils yet but she is starting to smell!


----------



## Tatted 1 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have two of them white widow auto dinafem beans and can't get them to pop its been about one week did u have problems


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 30, 2012)

Tatted 1 said:


> I have two of them white widow auto dinafem beans and can't get them to pop its been about one week did u have problems


Not a bit. Prepped the rockwool and dropped it straight in. No rockwool on top. Into my warm dome and in 2 days she was up.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 1, 2012)

Tatted 1 said:


> I have two of them white widow auto dinafem beans and can't get them to pop its been about one week did u have problems


I germed mine with the paper towel method and had a 1/4" taproot after 36 hours.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 1, 2012)

Here she is on day 75. Just about finished!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, Chief! Lookin' good.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 2, 2012)

New batteries! No bueno. The camera is shot. Got this one and two more and kerblooey.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 4, 2012)

I went ahead and pulled her last night. The trichs looked really good under the microscope. I cut her at the base, removed all fan leaves with stems longer than 2", and she's hanging whole, upside down in a closet. I'll let you know how it goes from here.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 5, 2012)

my house reeks bro!


----------



## MysticMorris (Oct 6, 2012)

She's looking awesome, if its getting to that size before showing pistils it makes me think it could finish up a monster!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 6, 2012)

MysticMorris said:


> She's looking awesome, if its getting to that size before showing pistils it makes me think it could finish up a monster!


I've blown 2 cameras now taking pics in that room. The same thing -take a couple pics and the thing shuts off never to run again. My iPod takes great pics but almost scared to take it in there. I put a high bay MH 400 watt over her and the Vertigo and left 2 of the 6500K CFLs. They have gone nuts. This WWA did all that growing on a CFL.

Still no pistils and she's drinking over a gallon a day.


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 6, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> I've blown 2 cameras now taking pics in that room. The same thing -take a couple pics and the thing shuts off never to run again. My iPod takes great pics but almost scared to take it in there. I put a high bay MH 400 watt


Is the ballast on that light digital or magnetic? Magnetic ones will create some interference with electronics but I've never seen it kill them completely like that. That's pretty weird man.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 6, 2012)

masterchief910 said:


> Is the ballast on that light digital or magnetic? Magnetic ones will create some interference with electronics but I've never seen it kill them completely like that. That's pretty weird man.


Weirdest thing I've ever seen. Both Fuji Finepix and one is almost new! Takes the pic, screen goes black and the lens stays extended. Touch the power button and it comes back on but shuts off immediately. EM ballasts and I just switched to my 1000 watt HPS over the autos and the MH's to the flower room for the Super Silver Haze that has been flowering longer than I am old I think. I figure 2 more weeks on the SSH and they say the MH increases THC when used the last 2 weeks. My daughter is going to visit me Monday night late and I'll have her show me how to download iPod pics. Took some and told it to email to my gmail account but 48 hours later and not even in the spam folder. Maybe shouldn't take that iPod Touch in there?

BTW, Chief - pistils showed this morning. Finally. On the Vertigo day before yesterday.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 7, 2012)

Please forgive the HID pic. Still trying to work out camera issues and this is from my iPod.


----------



## MysticMorris (Oct 7, 2012)

Thats is both bizarre and unlucky, shame about your two cameras. Ah pistils at last, good stuff, looks like she is really going into sidebranching mode as well. The Dinafem autos know how to sidebranch!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 7, 2012)

Maybe better. Burned the hell out of her with the 1000 watter. Plenty of fans and nothing else in the room suffered. Back to the MH until I free up a 400 watt HPS.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 8, 2012)

This sweet thing. I burned a few top leaves with the HPS and she acts like I did nothing. I'd marry her if she could cook.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 9, 2012)

Monday night after work.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 10, 2012)

Another day and even bigger and bushier.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 11, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Another day and even bigger and bushier.



Hope you're prepared for an even BIGGER monster! You have been doing well, *hotrodharley*. Looking GREAT!!! DWC is tricky if you have excessive heat issues, but living more towards Northern latitudes, people tend to need more heaters instead of chillers. I have done the Ice Probe growing, but it was still too hot and ultimately i had lockout issues. May I recommend supports such as staking, net trellis or a serious tomato cage. You and I know such supports will result in a heavier harvest. You stay Crunchy! Crunch*


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 11, 2012)

Dameon said:


> Hope you're prepared for an even BIGGER monster! You have been doing well, *hotrodharley*. Looking GREAT!!! DWC is tricky if you have excessive heat issues, but living more towards Northern latitudes, people tend to need more heaters instead of chillers. I have done the Ice Probe growing, but it was still too hot and ultimately i had lockout issues. May I recommend supports such as staking, net trellis or a serious tomato cage. You and I know such supports will result in a heavier harvest. You stay Crunchy! Crunch*


Odd you mention that today. Got home from work yesterday and she is tipping. Going for a tomato cage today if Freddy still has them stashed. The Vertigo are next!


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok so I spent like 3 hours trimming solo last night. I ended up with 35.2 grams of some light dense nugs. After 8 days hanging whole she was the perfect dryness. Super sticky to the touch but still falls through the top chamber of my grinder with ease. The smell is super fruity and the smoke is really smooth. Very pleasant head high. Not knock down drag out but definitely potent. I caught myself staring at the wall, zoning, several times lol. 

Overall I really like this strain. I think the yield could've been much higher had I trained her better but it is still some quality smoke.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 13, 2012)

I've wasted a lot here. Never planned on a bathtub grow but ended up that way with visitors. Went to get something to SCROG but winter in AK? Thrift shops today to check for baby gates. I switched this auto to 12/12 out of self-defense. If she stretches when that starts I'm fucked in that tiny bathroom.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

Working too many hours and she's gone wild. 30" tall at least and not even budding yet.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2012)

I am a DWC grower myself. I am subbed for the rest of this Hotrod. It's funny you mention house guests. The whole reason I am doing autos right now is in anticipation of house guests in December and I need to have this done by then. Looks like you are about a month ahead of me. Today is Day 15 for me and I plan to up the Nutes PPM (currently around 300 or so now). 

When you get a chance, let's have a look at your roots.


----------



## lowblower (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice stuff HRH, shes gonna be a beast!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

Just raised the 400MH - again. This is crazy. Reports show it maxing out at a meter. Almost that now at 32" this AM. And not a single bud developing despite tons of healthy pre-flower pistils. Same with those Vertigos. This DWC stuff might be the tits!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2012)

How are your roots doing? I imagine they are exploding that bucket. Are you adding any beneficial micros to the buckets? I use Aquashield...keeps my roots nice and white.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

Using B-52, VooDoo Juice and AN Sensi A&B. She's heavily staked as she was tipping over or I would pick it up and show her roots. Massive is the one word. Massive root system.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2012)

How are you doing maintenance? You know, checking PH and EC/PPM and topping off your res (assuming you aren't changing it out)? 

When do you plan to switch over to Bloom Nutes? I have made it a practice to flush the roots for 24 hours before switching from grow to bloom nutes.

I really enjoy DWC. I like that you have to be engaged for it to be successful and I like feeling like I have something to do with the outcome.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

BigLittlejohn said:


> How are you doing maintenance? You know, checking PH and EC/PPM and topping off your res (assuming you aren't changing it out)?
> 
> When do you plan to switch over to Bloom Nutes? I have made it a practice to flush the roots for 24 hours before switching from grow to bloom nutes.
> 
> I really enjoy DWC. I like that you have to be engaged for it to be successful and I like feeling like I have something to do with the outcome.


pH with a Milwaukee Martini PH55. Lucky me - we have calibration solutions by the gallons at my work!
PPM with an HMS meter that has been excellent.
Switched to Bloom Nutes on Sunday. 
Not switching any res solutions as big as she is. She drinks 1+ gallon a day so in a 5 gallon res it's a changeout every 5 days anyway. I maintain the pH as close as possible. The roots are healthy and no slime or bugs. Have a hard time keeping the res temp above 66 so I need a tank heater I guess.

I screwed up starting her with company coming that was going to stay in that grow area. I should have waited. Now all my DWC stuff is stuck in that bathroom. Was going to use a drill powered pump to drain off the water but the roots are so thick it kept sucking them in and stopping it. So I said screw it. Live and learn. And am I learning!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2012)

If your res temps are at 66 I don't think you need a heater. The biggest issues folks have running DWC is keeping the res temps below 72, which is ideal. Your lower temps are probably what's keeping away any slime issues etc. I've struggled with keeping my res temps down and have made it a practice to use ice water when changing out my res. Sometimes I will put some ice packs in the res or frozen bottles of water, but that only works for a few hours

I top mine off every day. I have found that by doing this, I can get a handle on whether or not the plants are eating, drinking water or both and then I top off based on that. If my PPM goes up, then I conclude that my plants are eating more than drinking, so then I top off with ph adjusted water. If My PPM goes down, then I conclude that my plants are eating more than drinking so I top off with nutrients that I have in a gallon jug made at the same concentration levels as the res. If it stays the same, I add a little of both as the conclusion is that plant is taking in relative equal levels of water and food. Basically,I pretty much keep my water level right at the bottom of the net pot for the entire grow.

Do you plan to switch from MH to HPS for your light?


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If your res temps are at 66 I don't think you need a heater. The biggest issues folks have running DWC is keeping the res temps below 72, which is ideal. Your lower temps are probably what's keeping away any slime issues etc. I've struggled with keeping my res temps down and have made it a practice to use ice water when changing out my res. Sometimes I will put some ice packs in the res or frozen bottles of water, but that only works for a few hours
> 
> I top mine off every day. I have found that by doing this, I can get a handle on whether or not the plants are eating, drinking water or both and then I top off based on that. If my PPM goes up, then I conclude that my plants are eating more than drinking, so then I top off with ph adjusted water. If My PPM goes down, then I conclude that my plants are eating more than drinking so I top off with nutrients that I have in a gallon jug made at the same concentration levels as the res. If it stays the same, I add a little of both as the conclusion is that plant is taking in relative equal levels of water and food. Basically,I pretty much keep my water level right at the bottom of the net pot for the entire grow.
> 
> Do you plan to switch from MH to HPS for your light?


Already tried hanging my 1000HPs over her and burned her. Re-did hardware this morning so will switch them again tonight after lights out. I use the green LED headlights to do most of my work as I am usually not off during the day.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

Gave up. Dragged her out of that fricking tub and into my 12/12 flower room. I accepted a 12/12 From Seed challenge and have a Blue Widow, a Kandy Kush, a White Rhino X Mazar al Sharifi (Mazar?) and a OG13 in there under another 400 watt MH. My lifelong flowering Super Silver Haze who had the HPS all to herself now shares the red light with the WWA. The low bay shop fixtures I went to buy were already gone and they were 400 HPS. Crap. I love those things.

People are catching on to the low bay fixtures as grow lights. They were $20 this summer and I should have bought two of each type. Instead I bought 2 MH and they had a stack of the things the guy said nobody was buying. So much for that.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 15, 2012)

The auto will grow under 12/12, but you may affect your yield. I recently did one with 3 photos and I definitely feel like my yield on it was impacted. I am doing this auto grow on 18/6 light throughout.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 15, 2012)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The auto will grow under 12/12, but you may affect your yield. I recently did one with 3 photos and I definitely feel like my yield on it was impacted. I am doing this auto grow on 18/6 light throughout.


I'm glad I didn't germinate any more. Talking to a guy with 4 low bays but the fool thinks they are worth $100. For sale for 2 weeks so he may be catching on. But he lives 60 miles away. 4 each 400 watt HPS fixtures with bulbs. I want them!


----------



## oghost (Oct 16, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Working too many hours and she's gone wild. 30" tall at least and not even budding yet.


wow. bravo, hh. looking forward to the final results.


----------



## The2TimEr (Oct 17, 2012)

She will be worth the wait by the looks of things dude, maybe with switching to 12/12 now after having her on the supposed auto light schedule.. you can find out if she is a true auto or not


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 17, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> I'm glad I didn't germinate any more. Talking to a guy with 4 low bays but the fool thinks they are worth $100. For sale for 2 weeks so he may be catching on. But he lives 60 miles away. 4 each 400 watt HPS fixtures with bulbs. I want them!



That actually sounds like a deal, based on the prices of low bay fixtures I am seeing online. Is he asking for $100 each or $100 for all 4? If it is the latter, you should probably jump on it if you want them!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 17, 2012)

BigLittlejohn said:


> That actually sounds like a deal, based on the prices of low bay fixtures I am seeing online. Is he asking for $100 each or $100 for all 4? If it is the latter, you should probably jump on it if you want them!


No he wants $100 apiece!!!! $400 for the 4 and wants to sell as a package. Then I still have to rewire them for remote. Too much for used with a real used HPS bulb.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 20, 2012)

Just about killed her. Raised the thermostat 2 lousy degrees - 17 degrees outside when I left for work. Medicine sucks. 14 hours later I check the room with green light and damn! She's upright but wimpy. I watered and checked pH before I left to day so she had plenty of water. Have to wait and see. Can't wait to frigging retire. It was still hotter than a freshly fucked fox in a forest fire.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 21, 2012)

She is one tough bitch! Wilted to hell from heat (love working 14 hour shifts) so I left the door open to help cool the place off and the ferrets got in there, climbed her, bent her, broke her. Propped everything back up and laid broken branches over whole ones for support - and today she is almost back to 100%. Planted the rest of my WWA seeds in Root Shooters for a soil grow. Wish my soil growing Blue Widow (photoperiod) was half as tough and vigorous.

Will post a pic after the HPS goes off this evening.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 22, 2012)

Will update pics on Wednesday. can't stay awke long enough to get pics when the HPS shuts off. Getting up at 0300 to go to work can do that to you. BUT SHE LIVES!!!! And is very happy under that HPS. I also planted the remaining 6 WWA seeds I had in Root Shooters for a soil grow.


----------



## Tatted 1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Never did get them to open but my purple kush is looking really nice og kush is next grow


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2012)

All 6 that I dropped into Root Shooters were up in 2 days. Had to transplant 3 into 3 gallons (I have nothing smaller) as they were beginning to stretch so under a 400 MH they went. The DWC recovered fully from the heat stroke while the Vertigo autos really took it in the shorts. These WWA are tough and pop easy.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack. What a change-up. That bathroom totally sucked so into my flower room at 12/12 under 1000 watt HPS. Oh hell yes. She measures over 48" tall 2 days ago and easy 48" wide at her widest and budding like hell! Smells absolutely stinko - mmmmmmmmm. PPM around 650-700, pH 5.8-6.1. AN Sensi, B52, VooDoo juice and touches of Beastie Bloomz and Cal Mag. Very easy keeper and as a newbie to DWC it's an obvious recommendation for those considering DWC. Dinafem White Widow Auto. I popped 6 more in dirt!!!! 20 October, all popped in Root Shooters. Screw swimming parties, paper towel beds and crap. Seed from container into Root Shooters into heated dome. Use a reptile mat from Pet Smart for $15, and blow the $50 hydrofarm mat off.

BTW I think she will finish at 82-85 days guessing. Not bad considering power failures, heated almost to death that one time, living in that bathroom. Great plant. Good girl.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 11, 2012)

Again, separate post to newbies to DWC (I've grown since 1964!) - before you order a single seed to germinate for DWC buy a good pH meter and a good PPM/EC meter. Before you order the seed. Make your unit, get your rockwool etc but buy those two necessary pieces of gear. I use a Milwaukee PH55 but I am NEW to this and welcome the experienced to name good and better units. For PPM I use a HM AquaPro2 but again - name away! I think EC is a more accurate measurement of nutrient or mineral level and availability to the plant. Going to buy a pure EC meter and start readings to see how they correlate.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking real good there hotrod. I agree completely that PH and EC/PPM Meters are a must for any DWC grower.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 11, 2012)

Been very impressed how healthy she is and how she uses a ton of water and loves the PPM around 650-700. The smell is dy-no-mite! Very pineapple right now. That sweet/nauseating/stomach content smell that is sooo potent smelling. Like strong pineapple, you know? Never grew any pineapple strains and this doesn't claim to be pineapple. Maybe it smells like something else, who knows? In my field a sense of smell is critical. But some strains smell like something on a light sniff and something else with a deep old snort. Who knows? I trimmed all lower limbs that didn't reach a certain height on their own and she's still vegetating nicely while flowering. The 6 in soil are wailing today. Love those Root Shooters!!!! Highly recommended.

BTW - out of 17 White Widow Auto seeds from Dinafem (I gave some seeds to an AK MMJ patient as a gift) all germinated and did it quickly and yielded healthy quick growing seedlings. The MMJ patient has NO experience growing and is just doing what I'm telling him with CFL right now. 100% germination yielding healthy growing plants.

Highly recommend White Widow Auto from Dinafem.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 16, 2012)

She's drinking about a gallon every 2 days now. Several times she used a gallon in one day. What a happy plant. She really is and a pleasure to grow. That is what a guy on another thread I did about some WWA I popped in soil said about some he grew. His smoke report made me excited!!!! She smells so fine. It's winter in AK and the snow is here but I can still smell her when I top the stairs.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2012)

Broke a bud off in the dark after work last night rotating her under the light. I use green LED. Quick dried in microwave. 1 minute at a time at 40% power. Tupperware container with dry paper towel on the bottom, a damp one stretched over the top and the lid on loosely with 1 corner fully up minimum. Works great but doubtless has to screw the trichs some. Reduce the effect.

Well it ain't one hitter quitter yet but 3 good drags on my steamroller and hell yes! The 'wave takes out the harshness. Trichs are pretty milky with a few amber but going to wait until Wednesday I think before I take any buds.

Little smoke report update: make that damned good on 3 hits and it keeps on keepin' on too, buddy. Screw the "autos suck" on this one and it's in my first DWC. Think what someone who really knew DWC could do with this strain? Wow.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice Hotrod. I am giving serious contemplation to doing something similar with my Pineapple express....on one of the branches where the buds that won't be that big anyways.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2012)

My daughter taught me that. It makes the smoke less harsh, brings out the real flavor and tightens the buds.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 17, 2012)

If anything it gives a bit of a preview of what to expect. I have a nice buzz going, but I didn't dry it out enough, as I had to keep firing up the blunt I rolled..didn't taste great, but as I said, I have a nice high going.

Being out of bud sucks, but I refuse to buy anymore and I think I am a good 2 weeks out from harvesting P.E. and 3 weeks out on Blueberry and Fruit each...


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah it's not great but beats $10-$15 a gram.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 18, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Power knocked out by our second big storm in a week so light was off a while and the air pump too. But she's cruisin' right along.
> 
> I just answered a PM who asked if Lowlife WWA is the same and, no, it is not. Lowlife WWA has no WW in it. Theirs is an AK47 X Colombian. DinaFem's is White Widow X Critical+.
> 
> Just checked and PPM is only 425 but I don't think I should change anything at the moment. Water is RO from medical that was 8 PPM at my place going in. AN Sensi Grow A&B in equal amounts and nothing else yet.


You may have convinced me to make the switch to DWC for my trees next grow. Or those seeds are vigorous. 

But I thought you should know that the Dinafem version of WW isn't the same as the old WW. It's not even close to the same. They don't claim otherwise either. Most folks I know like Dinafem gear though, so I'm sure it's a pretty good plant.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 18, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Again, separate post to newbies to DWC (I've grown since 1964!) - before you order a single seed to germinate for DWC buy a good pH meter and a good PPM/EC meter. Before you order the seed. Make your unit, get your rockwool etc but buy those two necessary pieces of gear. I use a Milwaukee PH55 but I am NEW to this and welcome the experienced to name good and better units. For PPM I use a HM AquaPro2 but again - name away! I think EC is a more accurate measurement of nutrient or mineral level and availability to the plant. Going to buy a pure EC meter and start readings to see how they correlate.


Blue Labs makes lab quality pH meters and EC meters. EC meter they tell you you never have to calibrate. pH meter they say you have to replace once a year to maintain accuracy and of course calibrate regularly. I still calibrate both although the EC has never been off so I might not bother with that in the future. They're pretty expensive however. At least mine was. I think they make some cheaper versions that don't need regular calibration but I'm not sure they're as accurate.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 18, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You may have convinced me to make the switch to DWC for my trees next grow. Or those seeds are vigorous.
> 
> But I thought you should know that the Dinafem version of WW isn't the same as the old WW. It's not even close to the same. They don't claim otherwise either. Most folks I know like Dinafem gear though, so I'm sure it's a pretty good plant.


They claim it is from the original White Widow clone but I wouldn't know. It is good smoke though. My first auto and my first DWC so I'm pretty happy. Going with Mr. Nice for Black Widow next Spring to make sure I get the real thing at least once. Thanks!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 18, 2012)

On Attitude under characteristics they say it's *Genetics:* Haze x Skunk x Northern Lights.

This is not the same as the Black Widow (original White Widow - Indian Kerela Landrace x Brazillian Sativa landrace - the order might be off there, not sure which was the female and which was the male off hand, I think that's right though) at all.

It is however, a nice cross I bet. Currently I have some Black Widow going on. A bunch of females out of 18. A few of them are showing nice signs of early frost. For me though it's pretty difficult to get a good pic, I will try to do that later tonight of some of my more promising plants. It sucks trying to photograph 25 plants (and keep track and blah blah blah, I am not exactly an organized guy).


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 18, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> On Attitude under characteristics they say it's *Genetics:* Haze x Skunk x Northern Lights.
> 
> This is not the same as the Black Widow (original White Widow - Indian Kerela Landrace x Brazillian Sativa landrace - the order might be off there, not sure which was the female and which was the male off hand, I think that's right though) at all.
> 
> It is however, a nice cross I bet. Currently I have some Black Widow going on. A bunch of females out of 18. A few of them are showing nice signs of early frost. For me though it's pretty difficult to get a good pic, I will try to do that later tonight of some of my more promising plants. It sucks trying to photograph 25 plants (and keep track and blah blah blah, I am not exactly an organized guy).


I hear you. I have about 30 going and it's hard to just keep them watered, fed, lit, transplanted, reservoirs checked.

BUT I encourage you to try a single 5-gallon DCW. I made my whole rig for less than $30 and it's been easy!!


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 21, 2012)

Right at 80 days more or less and this lady needs at least 1 to 2 weeks more. HUGE buds, smells SO good. Thinned a ton of lower small branches/buds that were a drain. Getting a little excited now.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 24, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Again, separate post to newbies to DWC (I've grown since 1964!) - before you order a single seed to germinate for DWC buy a good pH meter and a good PPM/EC meter. Before you order the seed. Make your unit, get your rockwool etc but buy those two necessary pieces of gear. I use a Milwaukee PH55 but I am NEW to this and welcome the experienced to name good and better units. For PPM I use a HM AquaPro2 but again - name away! I think EC is a more accurate measurement of nutrient or mineral level and availability to the plant. Going to buy a pure EC meter and start readings to see how they correlate.


Hey Hotrod.....

I have been using a Hanna meter for about three years......I clean it every now and then....It seems to work pretty good.......I check it once a week to make sure it is correct....what I like about it is it does everything...PH/EC/PPM/TEMP........I will post a pic of it with the model number......I picked it up online for I think 140.00........nitro..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 24, 2012)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Hotrod.....
> 
> I have been using a Hanna meter for about three years......I clean it every now and then....It seems to work pretty good.......I check it once a week to make sure it is correct....what I like about it is it does everything...PH/EC/PPM/TEMP........I will post a pic of it with the model number......I picked it up online for I think 140.00........nitro..


I like the pots for calibration. Thanks, man!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> I like the pots for calibration. Thanks, man!


You have been growing since 1964..........I guess your old like me............nitro..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2012)

nitro harley said:


> You have been growing since 1964..........I guess your old like me............nitro..


Yeah only us old goats are into Harleys anymore.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Yeah only us old goats are into Harleys anymore.


Hey Hotrod....

I started building a new drag bike.....It will be like my old pan/shovel with 105 in motor running on methanol.......the new bike will be about 30lbs lighter than my old one......Anyway I thought I would let you know I have started a new project .............nitro...


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2012)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Hotrod....
> 
> I started building a new drag bike.....It will be like my old pan/shovel with 105 in motor running on methanol.......the new bike will be about 30lbs lighter than my old one......Anyway I thought I would let you know I have started a new project .............nitro...


You have another photo site or anything with pics? A great friend, Griz Robinson, was a HDRA fuel racer out of Colorado. Killed test riding a customers bike on the street in Pueblo. A 15 year old unlicensed driver ran a stop sign. The kid was being forced to drive his drunk stepdad home. Griz was the 1st to break 200MPH in CO. May he RIP.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> You have another photo site or anything with pics? A great friend, Griz Robinson, was a HDRA fuel racer out of Colorado. Killed test riding a customers bike on the street in Pueblo. A 15 year old unlicensed driver ran a stop sign. The kid was being forced to drive his drunk stepdad home. Griz was the 1st to break 200MPH in CO. May he RIP.


Thats hits pretty close to home.......He was a friend of mine......I remember when that happened...............nitro..


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2012)

nitro harley said:


> Thats hits pretty close to home.......He was a friend of mine......I remember when that happened...............nitro..


We may well have mutual friends. The whole deal was so stupid.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2012)

Root system of the now chopped White Widow Auto. This is GOOD bud as the ones I took a few days ago dried enough to hit pinches. Hell yeah.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 27, 2012)

Now - I never changed out the res solutions. Started low PPM and kept it low. Used AN Sensi Grow & Bloom series nutes with B-52, VooDoo Juice and FF Beastie Bloomz + Bud Candy. Blast away at the nutrients but look at the roots, smell this bud and I'll post trimmed pics and weights when done. Hard to argue with good results. Could they be better? damn I hope so. I don't know squat about hydro except what I read here. This is my first complete DWC and first auto. The res solution is clear as hell, no slime on the roots and never had any. Added touches, and I mean touches, of hydrogen peroxide 2 times just to be safe. Used plain chlorinated tap water pH adjusted to 5.5, seedling rooted in rockwool in RO water. Started slowly adding AN Sensi Grow until she responded at at about 245 PPM and my tap water is 80 PPM so it didn't take much in nutes. I didn't keep records for those anal retentive sorts. 

In short I would say if I can take some decent instruments, good nutes, a home made DWC ($30) and never change solutions (just slowly switched to adding the Part B of the Sensi Bloom instead of Part B of the Sensi Grow then anybody could. 

Then a little Beastie Bloomz (1/4 teaspoon 3 times) and Bud Candy. Also used the AN VooDoo Juice and B-52 during veg and flower per AN directions (doesn't take much at all and I have enough left for many more grows) and she kept growing. Final height was almost 47" and she was 54" wide mostly due to buds pulling branches out more.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Root system of the now chopped White Widow Auto. This is GOOD bud as the ones I took a few days ago dried enough to hit pinches. Hell yeah.
> 
> View attachment 2422238



If you are first time DWCer, I can't tell. That is one impressive Root Ball my friend! With roots like that, I am sure the fruits are delicious.

Apparently, I need to spread some rep around before adding to yours.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 27, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> We may well have mutual friends. The whole deal was so stupid.


I love the smell of nitro................here is a good vid of griz...............nitro..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pYVXWVJMAs


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 28, 2012)

nitro harley said:


> I love the smell of nitro................here is a good vid of griz...............nitro..
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pYVXWVJMAs


Old men make tears easy over stupid stuff, don't we? God he's missed. Thanks, brother. Ride on, Griz.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 30, 2012)

Smoke report: Hell yes!!!!

This is my first auto. No more indoors as I can control my light cycles BUT I will make an exception for this strain.

Method: Grav Labs large showerhead bubbler and a big steamroller

The bud I chopped first I dried for 6 days and jarred for just 4 days then sampled. Very smooth on inhale and exhale both. No hash cough. Very tasty with vanilla/fruit on intake. Highly commented on by my friends who sampled it with me last night. Very nice head high and kind of trippy if you indulge and we did. A smooth smoke in the steam roller as well and I was pleased with that as the Grav Lab does smooth out some harsh smokes.

The claimed high CBD content? I believe it. I had worked from 0445 to 1945 hours, on my feet most of it. Broke my back in 5 places in 1981 starting between my shoulder blades. Hurt then and hurts now. My legs kill me at my age after that many hours pounding a floor. Most excellent relief. I mean that. Very good pain relief and muscle relaxing strain. Slept like a baby later too.

I can highly recommend the Dinafem White Widow Auto. Ordering more seed the first time a promo comes along at SOS or Attitude or wherever.

As an aside - I received some free Dinafem Blue Widow seeds last year. Finally planted one in Root Shooters, sprouted in 2 days, plan ted in small pot a week after sprouting then into a 3-gallon. There she languished under 12/12 (not an auto but doing a 4 strain experiment under 12/12 from Seed). And languished. Meanwhile my G13 Labs OG13 went ape shit under the same regimen, a WOS White Rhino X Mazar right behind the OG13. A RP Kandy Kush and the BW? Weinies. I mean they are growing and flowering and both smell killer!!!!!! But they didn't thrive under 12/12 from Seed. 

Not knocking either strain for potency or anything other than that. I would try both again (and will if the smoke from either or both of these is good) as they both smell so so fine. But 18/6 to veg then 12/12 for those 2.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 1, 2012)

That's awesome hotrod. I may have to add WW to my list for my next purchase.


----------



## SdY183 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sold. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## lowblower (Dec 2, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> Root system of the now chopped White Widow Auto. This is GOOD bud as the ones I took a few days ago dried enough to hit pinches. Hell yeah.
> 
> View attachment 2422238


that looks epic LOL


----------



## lowblower (Dec 2, 2012)

good grow man, got any harvet pics or dried bud porn??


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 2, 2012)

lowblower said:


> good grow man, got any harvet pics or dried bud porn??


Will have pics of the dried and weights in a day or so.


----------



## halfpound (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice grow how much did you yeild? Im growing an auto its budding nice, just wanted to know what you pulled out of your girl?


----------



## JetL (Dec 24, 2012)

Near the end of my very first grow (day 68 from seed) this one is Dinafem WW Auto - used Ocean Forest & Fox Farm nutrients & 400w MH for veg/HPS for flower on 20/4 cycle. Not sure when to harvest for optimum potency. Most trichs look cloudy but I don't have a trained eye. This plant is only 16" high but dank as hell - I started her in a smaller container & transplanted it into a 3gal. later (won't do that again). 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 6, 2013)

i guess u got high n forgot lol?


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 6, 2013)

lowblower said:


> i guess u got high n forgot lol?


More like we got screwed at work by seemingly constant deployments meaning nothing but work. Got 2.15 ounces off mine dried. Very nice smoke. Not one hitter quitter but excellent day time smoke. Fruity odor and taste, cured very quickly. BUT I planted the remainder of seeds in soil and the production was way off of course.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 7, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> More like we got screwed at work by seemingly constant deployments meaning nothing but work. Got 2.15 ounces off mine dried. Very nice smoke. Not one hitter quitter but excellent day time smoke. Fruity odor and taste, cured very quickly. BUT I planted the remainder of seeds in soil and the production was way off of course.


nice harvest then, not bad for an auto at all!


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Jan 7, 2013)

At 68 days from seed most autos are just about ready. Remember you want mostly cloudy with a bit of amber.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 8, 2013)

lowblower said:


> nice harvest then, not bad for an auto at all!


Really was good smoke too! Loved the taste. Dried nice and cured quick. Now I have a photo White Label White Skunk in a DWC and it's wailing. Just popped a seedling of Mazar i Sharifi phot in DWC. The WS just went into 12/12 after being planted 25 November. The M i S popped into rockwool 25 Dec. OG Kush clone in DWC just started growing.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 8, 2013)

hotrodharley said:


> Really was good smoke too! Loved the taste. Dried nice and cured quick. Now I have a photo White Label White Skunk in a DWC and it's wailing. Just popped a seedling of Mazar i Sharifi phot in DWC. The WS just went into 12/12 after being planted 25 November. The M i S popped into rockwool 25 Dec. OG Kush clone in DWC just started growing.



Nice. I have 3 I just started in DWC. OG Kush, Bubba 76 & El Alquimista. Started all 3 on Dec 28.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 10, 2013)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Nice. I have 3 I just started in DWC. OG Kush, Bubba 76 & El Alquimista. Started all 3 on Dec 28.


I have a clone just taking off in DWC of my G13 Labs OG13. Absolutely killer bud!!!! Of the 15 or strains I grew last year the OG13 was voted best BY FAR followed by World of Seedss White Rhino X Mazar then Dinafem Blue Widow for our favorite 3 strains. The OG13 I cloned it from is in dirt and was the second of 2 seeds I had of it. Will be ordering more seed for that one for damned sure!!! But the new ones will be all DWC or hydro of some sort.

Moving to CO in June (being transferred but I'm not crying) and was just given a huge chiller used by a exhibit company here that cooled a huge salmon exhibit with it. The exhibit tank was over 250 gallons and I was assured it could chill to 32F! It was given to me free - by a guy who I blazed with some OG13. He was so stoned he felt it the next morning. Gave him 5 grams for his Christmas party and he came back saying guys were trying to hand him $100 bills to get them just a quarter or around there.

Those OG13 seeds were freebies from an order last year. One of my favorite strains of all time now.


----------



## sgtjayne (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Hotrodharley if your still checking out this old thread do u remember when you harvested? I couldn't find it, I saw something about 80 days and another week or so how did that go? Thanks much 

Semper Fi


----------



## dahooker (Nov 23, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> I have a clone just taking off in DWC of my G13 Labs OG13. Absolutely killer bud!!!! Of the 15 or strains I grew last year the OG13 was voted best BY FAR followed by World of Seedss White Rhino X Mazar then Dinafem Blue Widow for our favorite 3 strains. The OG13 I cloned it from is in dirt and was the second of 2 seeds I had of it. Will be ordering more seed for that one for damned sure!!! But the new ones will be all DWC or hydro of some sort.
> 
> Moving to CO in June (being transferred but I'm not crying) and was just given a huge chiller used by a exhibit company here that cooled a huge salmon exhibit with it. The exhibit tank was over 250 gallons and I was assured it could chill to 32F! It was given to me free - by a guy who I blazed with some OG13. He was so stoned he felt it the next morning. Gave him 5 grams for his Christmas party and he came back saying guys were trying to hand him $100 bills to get them just a quarter or around there.
> 
> Those OG13 seeds were freebies from an order last year. One of my favorite strains of all time now.


Dude I know I'm 2 years late but I've got one of these WWA (Dinafem) in soil under a 600w hps at the moment, what are you doing differently? Honestly your day 3 picture is like mine now (day 7)

That's some insanely rapid growth


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 23, 2015)

dahooker said:


> Dude I know I'm 2 years late but I've got one of these WWA (Dinafem) in soil under a 600w hps at the moment, what are you doing differently? Honestly your day 3 picture is like mine now (day 7)
> 
> That's some insanely rapid growth


It was in a 5-gallon DWC. Nobody told me autos didn't like nutes. I started with RO water and nutes at 150PPM and gradually raised the EC .


----------



## Dwiz (Jan 19, 2017)

hotrodharley said:


> Got a few DinaFem White Widow auto seeds. Some kind of sale and I thought I ordered 3 (smoking Alaskan Thunder Fuck when I ordered) and got 3 tins of 3 seeds each. On top of that I got 3 free ones from Attitude!
> 
> So since I'm building these DWC units like someone possessed I thought drop one in rockwool and by the time it's up and rooted good that flowering clone will be done and she can go in there. Dropped her 2 September, she sprouted and emerged by 4 September and I left her in her seedling tray. Last night I check under the rockwool and Holy Smoke! Roots up the kazoo!
> 
> ...


I know this is a super old thread, but im starting a very similar grow! I am having a hard time finding a feeding schedule/amount using the sensi a and b series. What does yalls look like? rep given!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2017)

If I can remember I will post the feed schedule given to me by a AN rep tomorrow but will tell you right now I dont come close to feeding at the levels in the chart in my dwc buckets.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dinafem has good autos.

If you are looking for a sativa buzz look into thier amnesia and blue amnesia xxl autos.


----------

